# Babies, babies!!!



## RickaRae (Apr 20, 2013)

We've had 4 babies! Grover, the only buckling (thank goodness!) was born on the 15th at 1AM, 1/2 Pygmy 1/2 Nigie. On the 19th, Lulu (pink collar), then Evelyn (black collar) & Artemis (green collar) came at 7:30AM. The girls are 3/4 Nigie, 1/4 Boer. Mamas & babies are happy & doing well!!!!














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Congrats! Cute little ones

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Yeah for happy kiddings!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

too much cuteness!!!!


----------



## RickaRae (Apr 20, 2013)

Thank you! We're all in love! These are our first kiddings & we knew it would be fun, but holy moly, we're having a blast!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pies!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Adorable


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

and it just gets better when they are jumping for joy and running around like crazy for the sheer fun of it ! Congrats !


----------



## RickaRae (Apr 20, 2013)

It's like they're born with springs for legs! It's so fun! I feel bad for poor Grover, being a single. His mama doesn't let the girls play with him yet, I think he gets lonely, his mama only puts up with his shenanigans for so long! ;-) It's interesting to see how differently they all behave! Some are outgoing, others cautiously curious. I love watching all of them!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

O my goodness ! They are TOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CUTE !


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

Congrats on the new little bundles of Joy!!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Soooo BEAUTIFUL! Can't wait till mine come!


----------

